# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach 2020 Whos Down When???

## hey_mon

Alright crew, we are 86 days and counting.  Starting with a 3 night stay in Negril and then two weeks in Treasure Beach.  We are a week at Marblue and a week at Seaside Villa and are a group of 10 this year!!  Looking forward to the warm rays and cool vibes of the Island.  Our winter so far has not been the worst, but the break is always needed!  What are your plans for this year fellow south shore turtles?

----------


## sunchaser

We’re so excited about our upcoming 10 nights in Treasure Beach in April with family who have never been to Jamaica, followed by 3 nights in Negril!

----------


## hey_mon

> We’re so excited about our upcoming 10 nights in Treasure Beach in April with family who have never been to Jamaica, followed by 3 nights in Negril!


Where are you staying in Treasure Beach?  What about Negril?  Favourite places to eat? Things to do?  Always fun to hear someone else’s faves and why!

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - looks like we will miss each other again.  Heading to Villa Du Soleil in early Feb.  Big group this year - should be a good time!  Where is Seaside - I don't think I have ever heard of that one?

----------


## hey_mon

> hey_mon - looks like we will miss each other again.  Heading to Villa Du Soleil in early Feb.  Big group this year - should be a good time!  Where is Seaside - I don't think I have ever heard of that one?


Seaside is on the road to Marblue.  Not on the water but just behind an old dilapidated villa onceowned by a Jamaican boxer I believe.  If you take the road to the women’s centre and then turn right you are on Marblue’s rd and seaside is on the right, big yellow 7 bedroom villa with a pool.  Always trying something new....sorry we miss you once again, one year we will share a cold one!

----------


## Rumghoul

ok - I know where it is.  We ride bikes in that area all the time.  Yep - one of these years ...

----------


## sunchaser

> Where are you staying in Treasure Beach?  What about Negril?  Favourite places to eat? Things to do?  Always fun to hear someone elses faves and why!


We'll be at Lyric and then Catcha Falling Star.  We've also stayed at Villa du Soleil the past 2 years and loved it but couldn't manage the timing for this trip.  It will be nice to be a little closer to conveniences this time although we still hope to do a nice walk out to 77 West.  Really looking forward to introducing our family to what we love most about Jamaica!

----------


## johng

Glad to see the South Coast Board up and active again and good to see everybody heading to Treasure Beach for Holiday.
Sunchaser I don't know if you have ever stayed at Lyric Villa before but it's a great place. Although I have never stayed there it is right next door to Sunset Villas and Resort where I always stay. Lyric is I believe owned by a local woman named Annabelle who has been in Treasure Beach for many years. Everybody knows her. Check out Sunset for dinner and drinks while you're in TB it's more like a Hotel than a traditional Villa and one or two doors up from Lyric. Be sure if you can to leave a trip report!! Walk Good, John

----------


## Rumghoul

Lyric looks great - always say we are going extend our trip and stay there a few nights.  Will be nice to be close to all Calabash has to offer for sure.  I believe Annabelle also is an owner of 77 West - enjoy!
Glad to see you chiming in John!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!
Rumghoul

----------


## johng

Hey Rumghoul Always great seeing your posts too! As was said many years ago and is true today  "Jamaica is more than a beach it's a country". Meaning there is more to JA than just Negril!! And thus we found Treasure Beach!!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Great pictures!!
Hope everyone had a great Christmas - here is to a healthy and happy new year

----------


## johng

Hi Rumghoul,
Thanks for the compliment on the pictures and I'm glad you like them. they tell a 1000 words!!  Let us all share our goodness, love and sanity to all around us in the New Year!!

----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## johng

Beautiful Rumghoul!! Please how about some more photos everybody!! Favorites from Treasure Beach!!
Thanks,
johng

hey_mon sorry about photobombing your thread!!

----------


## hey_mon

Photobomb away Johng.  Always love your photos, they capture the essence of the moment, and you can almost smell and taste the subjects!!!  Will dig through some pics and see if I can contribute any here!

----------


## johng

Happy New Year to all!!
Attached are a 1981 photo of Calabash Bay taken from the rum shop by the point looking north and 2 pics from Lover's Leap looking down on the sea also 1981. Enjoy!!

----------


## hey_mon

My favourite shots I have captured are the sunsets....the pinks and yellows and purples...can’t even,,,

----------


## hey_mon

So the third pic is Mikey and I in 1980, young and in love......lol. We will be down for our 33 anniversary this year, returning to where it all began.  Its been an incredible adventure, not for the faint of heart, 3 kids and 33 years later.  Who wants to buy the book...lol

----------


## johng

hey_mon: Wow really nice photos especially you and Mikey!! 33 years is a real testament to "For Better or for Worse, To Love and to Cherish"!! Glad to know that Jamaica has been so much of who you and Mikey have become!!

----------


## rjonsun

My favorite from a few years ago.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - - Great pictures and great story!!!

----------


## johng

Looks like the weather in the US and Canada has finally turned to winter, cold temps and snow. So now is the time for the lovers of Treasure Beach to step up and tell us about your past, current and future trips to TB. Looking forward to hearing everybody's adventures!!

----------


## johng

hey_mon what's your countdown?? It must be sometime soon?? Did you hear about the WestJet flight from Toronto to MoBay that was halfway to JA when a guy on the flight claimed he had coronavirus and they turned the plane around and returned to T?? The guy was joking but they arrested him upon arrival!!

----------


## Smiley

Me and three of my old friends just booked a week end of Feb to get away from our families and stressful lives to chillax.. Any recommendations for a local 4 bedroom set up for 3 or 4 nights in TB?  This will be my second trip to TB, I enjoy the Negril beach bars but TB is pretty special.

----------


## hey_mon

> hey_mon what's your countdown?? It must be sometime soon?? Did you hear about the WestJet flight from Toronto to MoBay that was halfway to JA when a guy on the flight claimed he had coronavirus and they turned the plane around and returned to T?? The guy was joking but they arrested him upon arrival!!


What  jerk!!  That will be our flight in three weeks.  We are doing 2 1/2 weeks three weeks from today, and so have to do the Winnipeg-Toronto at 5 a.m. and then 10 a.m. to jamaica from Toronto, Westjet flight 2702!!!!  Good thing that wasn’t our flight or I may have made the news as well!  What an idiot, all to get a viral video to his credit!  Hope they fine him like they did the two brits on route to Cabo, caused a ruckus and had to land here in Winnipeg.  Starting fine is $100,000.00 each!

----------


## hey_mon

> Me and three of my old friends just booked a week end of Feb to get away from our families and stressful lives to chillax.. Any recommendations for a local 4 bedroom set up for 3 or 4 nights in TB?  This will be my second trip to TB, I enjoy the Negril beach bars but TB is pretty special.


Check either Expedia or this link for treasure tours.  http://treasuretoursjamaica.com/
Might be slim pickings though.  Treasure beach books up with returning guests every year.   We are there for the two weeks of feb 29-mar 14, starting in negril feb 26.  Might see you down there!

----------


## sunchaser

> Check either Expedia or this link for treasure tours.  http://treasuretoursjamaica.com/
> Might be slim pickings though.  Treasure beach books up with returning guests every year.   We are there for the two weeks of feb 29-mar 14, starting in negril feb 26.  Might see you down there!


Yes, Treasure Tours is your best bet but also agree that it may be quite late for bookings at this time.  Hope you can find something!

----------


## Smiley

Thanks! I have been in contact with Treasure Tours. We booked in at White Sands for two nts and will make our way over to TB for four nts. Looking at Moringa Ingadi Village and Fairhill Suites. Folichon may be avail and waiting to hear back. Any comments on these options?

----------


## hey_mon

> Thanks! I have been in contact with Treasure Tours. We booked in at White Sands for two nts and will make our way over to TB for four nts. Looking at Moringa Ingadi Village and Fairhill Suites. Folichon may be avail and waiting to hear back. Any comments on these options?


Hey Smiley, haven’t stayed at any of those properties yet, but have booked through Treasure Tours and can say that Rebecca and her staff will look after you well.  They have a.ways done a bang up job for us over the years.  Maybe we will see you down there.  Cheers!

----------


## Rumghoul

I agree - treasure tours will take good care of you and your needs- great team - have been using them for years

----------


## Rumghoul

We are in TB now - very quiet for feb.  Very few tourists and crazy windy this year

----------


## johng

Hey Rumghoul welcome to TB, quiet isn't a bad thing, enjoy the freedom vibes and for sure the winds will calm no problem mon!!
If you have the time please post some photos to those that wish they were there! Drink some Appleton for me which I'm sure you will. Have fun!!

----------


## hey_mon

> We are in TB now - very quiet for feb.  Very few tourists and crazy windy this year


Counting the days now till we get there.  We are a group of 11 this year, so it will be a different kind of trip.  Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces, amazing sunsets and the chill vibe.  Hope the winds calm down.  Sound crazy for someone from the frozen north but sometimes find wind unsettles me?!?!  Enjoy your time Rumghoul, regular digs at Villa du Soliel?  Hope the weather is hot and the bevies are cold!  Cheers!

----------


## Rumghoul

Yep - villa du Soleil.  Wind died down a bit today but supposed to return tomorrow afternoon.  We have not even been in the sea yet - glad to have a pool

----------


## Smiley

So we secured 3 nights in Negril followed by 3 nights in TB. Hey_mon maybe we will catch up? Pm me. We plan to do the one love bus on Feb 26 and Pelican bar for sunset on Leap Day.

----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## Rumghoul

Attachment 54333

----------


## Rumghoul

Super moon tonight- enjoying a rum and ting😊

----------


## Rumghoul

Smiley - glad you got your plans set - have a great trip!

----------


## Rumghoul

[attach=config]54334[/attach

----------


## johng

Rumghoul , thanks for the awesome photos and updates from TB. The pic of you sitting in front of the shop is priceless. You look so relaxed and cool drinking your Red Stripe!! Staying tuned in for your posts forward!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Still windy - dont think we will spend any time in the sea except to stand and have a cold red stripe.

----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## Rumghoul

Stopped st 77 west for a beer 9n bike ride today

----------


## Rumghoul

Then back for sunset and escovitch fish for dinner

----------


## hey_mon

Rumghoul, quote from the movie The Sandlot, “You’re killing me Smalls!”  Your pics are great, can feel the wind and smell the sea air!  And yes, you look soooooo chill in the pic with the red stripe, the benefit of going back every year.  It never takes a minute to feel the vibe and get chill before you even step off the plane!  Cheers!

----------


## hey_mon

> So we secured 3 nights in Negril followed by 3 nights in TB. Hey_mon maybe we will catch up? Pm me. We plan to do the one love bus on Feb 26 and Pelican bar for sunset on Leap Day.


Hey Smiley, we get into Negril from Winnipeg on Wednesdaythe 26th and move on to Treasure Beach on the 29th!  If this fits somewhere in your timeline we are a group of 9 in Negril and 11 in Treasure Beach!  Would be fun to grab a drink and have a laugh!

----------


## Rumghoul

You guys will be killing me in a couple weeks when I am back in winter and you are here :Smile:

----------


## Rumghoul

Went to bingo friday and Saturday - all you need is some money (20 jmd/card) and some rocks (as markers).

----------


## Rumghoul

Just remember to respect the sea and listen to the locals - I heard someone drowned yesterday after being told not to swim in the sea - he told them he was strong swimmer.  The riptide and undertow this week is wicked.

----------


## sunchaser

> [attach=config]54334[/attach


Oh gosh I miss that view so much!  Also that great swimming pool!  Enjoy your time there!

----------


## Rumghoul

Breakfast!!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Oxtail for dinner

----------


## Rumghoul

Getting many good sunsets!

----------


## Vince

:Encouragement:  Beautiful sunset!! Thanks!!

----------


## johng

rumghoul, your sunset pic is breathtaking and breakfast and dinner mouthwatering!! It looks like you're having a great time!!

Really sorry to hear about the tragic incident in the ocean!! Was it off Calabash Beach?? Visitors must respect the advice of the locals who know when the water isn't safe to swim.

Hopefully you have some time to keep us posted during your stay and thanks for sharing your lovely photos!!

Be safe and walk good!!

----------


## Rumghoul

It happened in front of 77 west.  Still crazy wind here - we usually snorkel at least a little but not this year.  Still here until Saturday.

----------


## Rumghoul

Live music at singing chef on Wednesdays - went last night and had a great time

----------


## Rumghoul

Another beautiful (but windy) day

----------


## hey_mon

Loving the pictures, and the singing chef, we had our anniversary dinner there last year and the food was fantastic!!  And the band had us dancing all night!  Such an eclectic mix of music, and so great!  We are already booked for this year, spoke to Kerron the other day!  The first two of our group of 11 just landed in mobay an hour ago, so jealous, but anxious to get there!  They are in negril for two weeks, we will meet them midway through their second week in Negril for a few nights and then we all head to treasure beach for two weeks.  11 more sleeps and counting!  So enjoying your pics Rumghoul, cheers to another successful visit!  Are you heading home today?  If so safe travels, and we will get down there a little earlier one of these years to have a drink and share some stories!  Who knows, maybe even Johng will show up with his mad photography skills and put it to print!!!  Oh the stories we could all tell.......

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, more great photos thanks!! Personally I love windy days in JA and watching the palm trees sway, the smells are just indescribable!! Yes in TB you can't swim in the sea these days but what's better than having your own pool??

hey_mon, it wouldn't be the first time that I, spur of the moment, jumped a Lovebird to JA. It used to happen all the time!! and it didn't take much of an excuse either. HaHaHa!!

Man whose got it better than you guys (gals)? Have fun and be safe!!

----------


## Rumghoul

We headed home today - there was a party on Billy's bay beach yesterday - great fun as usual

----------


## Rumghoul

Lenox was the DJ at the beach.

Time to go home - the rum was gone

----------


## Rumghoul

Yea_mon - Looking forward to your adventures in TB!  We had a fantastic time as usual.  We have gotten to know so many people there over the years.  Glad you enjoy the singing chef - what a great place!  If anyone likes bingo it goes on every friday and Saturday at the cook shop which used to be mountain view (now painted pink and blue I believe - no name on it -  I will look for a pic)- it is truly a great time - just pick up some rocks in the parking  lot for markers lol

----------


## Rumghoul

Yes Johng - we are lucky to keep returning to TB - a special place for sure

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, thanks for carrying the ball with photos and updates, much appreciated!! You must be tired after a long day of travel back to Michigan!! I hope that you were able to bring a lot of Appleton home with you!! Thanks again!!

----------


## Rumghoul

We dont drink much Appleton at home - I cant get ting lol.  Good to be home but the view is lacking something

----------


## Rumghoul

Yea_ mon - glad you contacted kerron and made plans!  We know his brother junior and have met kerron several times - great people!

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, welcome home!! There's no place like home but TB can be a close second!! Doesn't look like you have too much snow to deal with but..... As you decompress, while going through your trip photos, please post some more if possible. Thanks!!

----------


## Rumghoul

No problem mon :Smile:

----------


## sunchaser

> We headed home today - there was a party on Billy's bay beach yesterday - great fun as usualAttachment 54374Attachment 54373


So glad you had such a great time!  We are counting the days until we can be there again in April!

----------


## Rumghoul

Sunchaser - april will be here before you know it!!  Hopefully you can post some pics - lyric looks awsome and great location - close to so much.

----------


## Rumghoul

By the way a new bar opened at treasure beach inn - across from treasure beach hotel - first few times in TB the bar was opened (probably 20 years ago)  but nothing for years.  We did not go but looks in inviting

----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## Rumghoul

Bingo is here on Friday and Saturday

----------


## sunchaser

> Sunchaser - april will be here before you know it!!  Hopefully you can post some pics - lyric looks awsome and great location - close to so much.


I sure will!  Our family who are coming with us arent the walkers that we are so the location will be excellent for us this time.   And Lyric looks so lovely.   Though Villa du Soleil holds a special place in our hearts!  Hope you made some wonderful memories!

----------


## Rumghoul

This was our seventh year staying there - have become friends with several people in Billy's bay including shantel, papa and their families - each year many more good memories  :Smile:

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, by the way where is Treasure beach Inn?? I know where Treasure Beach Hotel is...

----------


## Rumghoul

Its across the street from treasure beach hotel.

----------


## johng

OK you all down in beautiful Treasure Beach who's gonna step up to the plate (for you Canadians that's a baseball term for getting it done HaHaHa) and post some photos and news about the happenings in TB?? You know we are with you in spirit if not in presence!!

----------


## hey_mon

Hahahahaha......Johng, I think it’s time that you dust off your camera and start regaling us with jamaica through your eye 2020!!!!  We are sitting here, packing, unpacking, repacking, well I am, Michael will pack at 1a.m. Wednesday as our ride comes at 2!  We have friends that have been down for the past few weeks so we have been living vicariously through them until we hit the island on Wednesday.  It’s a blessing and a curse to have this thing called the internet.  It’s like you are there, but then reminds you that you aren’t!  I will try to post a pic a day, no promises, and you know I really suck at trip reports.  Cheers bud, see you at Sunset resort on the 6th for a rum at sunset!?!

----------


## johng

Wow hey_mon you got a future as a stand up comedian in the mold of your fellow Canucks John Candy, Mike Myers, Dan Ackroyd, Rick Moranis, Leslie Nielsen, Tommy Chong!!! How about Bob and Doug McKenzie eh??? And how could I forget Jim Carrey?? You F'en Canucks crack me the F**k up!!! Don't get me started with the Newfie jokes, HAHAHA!!! Opps sorry to any Newfies out there it's just a Saturday night here and I'm finishing off a bottle of wine in anticipation of SNL!! Hey_mon Packing?? all you need is your thong bikini, please send pics!! HaHaHa only joking!! Living in the US currently I need some laughs!!!

----------


## hey_mon

As a US citizen, what could give you more reason than to bust out of total repression and go to the love and beauty of jamaica!?!  Sorry, as a Canadian, and really, we have our political challenges as well, have no room here to poke, but, bust away, let’s go drink some rums and laugh and reminisce...no thongs involved.  We will leave those to the kids!

----------


## hey_mon

....and, SNL is a repeat.  If you want to do repeats then lets see you in Jamaica!!!  😁😁😁

----------


## Rumghoul

Safe travels!  Lol on the packing/unpacking - you would think by now it would be easy.  Looking forward to your pictures- we wont hold you to one a day

----------


## Rumghoul

Love SNL - but can never get enough of SCTV!

----------


## johng

hey-mon, you are correct and I would like nothing more than to show up in TB rum bokkle in hand (sort of like the final scene in Shawshank Redemption) any day soon. Things are a bit more complicated than that!! My younger son is getting married in the Czech Republic in April hence my travel breads are pretty well spent. Unless the great Lord helps me win the Lottery I don't see JA in my crystal ball anytime in the near future. So for now your posts and photos will have to do sorry to say.

Rumghoul, I agree with SCTV any day!!

----------


## hey_mon

> hey-mon, you are correct and I would like nothing more than to show up in TB rum bokkle in hand (sort of like the final scene in Shawshank Redemption) any day soon. Things are a bit more complicated than that!! My younger son is getting married in the Czech Republic in April hence my travel breads are pretty well spent. Unless the great Lord helps me win the Lottery I don't see JA in my crystal ball anytime in the near future. So for now your posts and photos will have to do sorry to say.
> 
> Rumghoul, I agree with SCTV any day!!


Sounds to me like your spring will be a full one!!  Heading east instead of south this year with a great purpose, no less!  Must be an exciting time for the family.  As mentioned, will try and capture some noteworthy moments, and will walk down and check out the beached sailboat for sure when we are in negril!

----------


## Rumghoul

I agree with hey_mon - very exciting time for you johng.  Travel is good wherever you land.

----------


## johng

Thanks hey_mon and Rumghoul for your kind words. Yes looking forward to Europe and the travel thereof!! Always checking airfares to JA just to ponder the what if. hey_mon you've been following the sailboat saga on Negril Beach. Something smells fishy with that deal but yes your pics and updates would be awesome!! What are you down to 4 days now?? You must be really amped-up !!

----------


## Rumghoul

A few pictures until hey_mon can send some (just realized I have been typing Yea_mon - I guess I just got used to saying it so much while I was there).

----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## johng

Rumghoul, those pics are very cool!! Brings back some great memories!! Middle pic is that the pond?? Last one from your Villa above your deck?? Wow what a view!!
hey_mon you're flying down Wednesday aren't you? No sleep for you for the next two nights, sort of like a couple days before Christmas when you're a kid. What day is your anniversary?? Walk down the beach to T-Water (where it used to be), close your eyes and pretend it was 33 years ago!! Safe travels and have fun with your crowd!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Yep - middle pic the pond and the last one taken from the veranda looking out on sun deck with the super moon that night.  After that it was very clear and very dark, so some great star gazing for sure.  So now I have you calling Hey_mon yes_mon LOL!!!  Hey-mon - safe travels and check in when you can.

----------


## Rumghoul



----------


## johng

Rumghoul, It's all your fault. I fixed it. HaHa
hey_mon have an awesome trip!!

----------


## Rumghoul

HA HA - sorry about that.

----------


## hey_mon

Hahahahaha.......you guys got a laugh out of me for sure here!!!  All the different handles, I may have to change my moniker on here!  Well I have zipped my suitcase for the last time and am sitting here sipping a glass of wine and watching the clock.  Our ride comes at 2:15 a.m. so it will be a short night and long travel day, but we’ll worth the wait!  Loved your super moon pic Rumghoul.  We will be in treasure beach for the full moon/supermoon on the 9th.  I love the light a full moon brings, so here’s hoping it’s a nice clear night!  Our anniversary is the 28th so will be nice to be in Negril 33 years later, wandering the beach.  So many memories from that night, so much fun, wouldn’t change a thing.  We will wander down to the old Twater site, too bad it’s all but gone, and have a twirl in the sand for old times sake.  Will also check on the sailboat and give a progress report.  Cheers!

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon (I got it right this time) - Well - you are well on your way.  It is cold and snowy here - wish I were on the flight with you!  Congrats on 33 years.  We hit 38 this year - heading to New Orleans to celebrate in May.  I guess we were both child brides!

Enjoy - I know you will.

----------


## hey_mon

Some serious engine power here!!  We are on our way!

----------


## hey_mon

The vegetation is lush in the yard, the beach is beautiful as ever for a good morning walk and look whats still in dry dock. I think Gail should claim squatters rights and open a sail away bar on board!!!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, Happy Anniversary! You done good!!

Thanks for all the great pics, really like the shot out the plane window!! Yea what's going on with the sailboat?? I wonder what will be found below deck when somebody checks it out??

Headed to TB tomorrow? Have a nice party tonight and safe travels to TB. Say hi to Kory from me if you're in that neighborhood. In any event keep us up to speed on the runnings over there. Be cool!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Grest pics!!  Happy anniversary

----------


## johng

hey_mon, by now you must be settled into your full Jamaica runnings after a couple of days on Negril Beach!! How is it there these days? Is the SOE still in force?

Anyway bet you all are happy to be in Treasure Beach!! Have fun!!

----------


## hey_mon

Having a hard time uploading pics!  Had an amazing three days in Negril, but that was enough.  Went out to visit a friend who is mid way through a Reno/rebuild way our in the west end, had an amazing dinner at Swordfish on our anniversary.  Michael had the kingfish and I had the lobster Mac and cheese.  Had a meal at sweet spot the night we arrived and ate at Chicken Lavish.  Beach is as beautiful as ever and if the SOE is on it was very unnoticeable in our travels.  Got into treasure beach at one yesterday and are loving the more chill vibe here.  Took our group of 12 and walked to Jack Sprats for dinner, gave them the lay of the land and tonight we dine on site compliments of our hosts Andrea and Axl, the owners of Marblue!  Went for a callaloo and cheese omelette at Eggys and I think it’s a pool day for now.  Venture out later for a pattie maybe, we will see.....the possibilities are endless!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, very happy to hear you have fun in Negril!! Glad to know that you had a safe trip and are now grooving in TB!! I say you can't beat it as a vaca spot! Really well kept secret! Truly a "Little Piece Of Heaven"!!

----------


## sunchaser

> Having a hard time uploading pics!  Had an amazing three days in Negril, but that was enough.  Went out to visit a friend who is mid way through a Reno/rebuild way our in the west end, had an amazing dinner at Swordfish on our anniversary.  Michael had the kingfish and I had the lobster Mac and cheese.  Had a meal at sweet spot the night we arrived and ate at Chicken Lavish.  Beach is as beautiful as ever and if the SOE is on it was very unnoticeable in our travels.  Got into treasure beach at one yesterday and are loving the more chill vibe here.  Took our group of 12 and walked to Jack Sprats for dinner, gave them the lay of the land and tonight we dine on site compliments of our hosts Andrea and Axl, the owners of Marblue!  Went for a callaloo and cheese omelette at Eggys and I think its a pool day for now.  Venture out later for a pattie maybe, we will see.....the possibilities are endless!


Sounds wonderful!  Enjoy your visit!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, I just got an e-mail from Kory and he said it's an awesome day in TB today although what day isn't an awesome day there? I told him there is a wild gang from Winnipeg in town and to be on the lookout!! Don't know if anybody in your group are fishermen or not but Kory and his captain always catch big fish. Kingfish, Wahoo, Mahi Mahi to name a few. Not sure the cost involved but I imagine it's reasonable!! Lot's of fun to say the least. If you happen to pass by there please stop in and say hello from me. Enjoy your days and nights and keep us posted. Irie

----------


## Rumghoul

Glad you had a good time in negril and made it to tb safely.  Have another callaloo and cheese omelet for me!

----------


## hey_mon

Hazard a guess where we are having lunch!!!???

----------


## johng

hey_mon, thanks for taking the time to share the view at lunch and it looks like a gorgeous day !! It's 11am here so it must be noon in JA? I really enjoyed the food at Sunset and as I recall the prices are fair. Have a great lunch and have a Red Stripe for me. Have fun!!

----------


## johng

Awesome photo by the way!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Beautiful!!!  Much better than grey,  cold, wind - well you get it.  Thanks - I needed that

----------


## hey_mon

So we took a little trip to The Pelican Bar and look who came out to play on our way home!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, thanks very much for the Irie vibes from Jamaica!! That first image of Pelican Bar is that a photo or a photo of an image of it?? Cool in any event and seeing the dolphin brings good luck!! Well maybe you get lucky and can't leave the island?? Don't know about the Prairies but this F'en virus is getting crazy here in the States. I just heard they identified somebody in Kingston in the past day or two?? Anyway forgive the bad vibe. Look at the bright side you have St. Paddy's Day to look forward to on Tuesday not that you need any excuses to scoff a few Guinnesses. HaHaHa!!!

Have a safe trip home and stay healthy!!

----------


## hey_mon

Just enjoying my cup of coffee in a cool mountain breeze kind of way, smelling breakfast being cooked and wishing we were stranded here, however, our flight is on its way down so assuming they will take us all back.  The virus is now on the island with 8 confirmed cases, all from travellers from the uk and such.  We have one confirmed case in Manitoba and three presumptive, which I assume means possible but no positive results as yet.  Apparently we have zero toilet paper in our stores.  So nice to see the sheeple being idiots.  Have checked in with my workplace and I am good to go back Monday morning, so life will resume.  The pic of pelican bar is an actual picture I took as we were pulling up, but I put a funky filter on it, so that might be why it looks like a copy.  And sooooo many dolphins came swimming by, probably a dozen or so.  Moms and babies, several groups, so close we could have touched them off the side of the boat!  Had a great stay in treasure beach as usual, so many laughs and friendships made, sad to leave but always ready to return!

----------


## hey_mon

Random pics......gals having some bevies while the guys listened to the Jets and Oilers game, who knew it would be our last game for a while, and a round of dirty bananas that may have led to some full moon skinny dipping shenanigans ��

----------


## hey_mon

Think we got home last night just in time.  Here is a pic of Sangster airport at 2:00 yesterday afternoon!!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Glad you are home!!

----------


## johng

hey_mon glad to hear that you made it home safely and that you had a great trip. Stay healthy!!

----------


## hey_mon

We did but are doing the self quarantine work from home thing.  Is very surreal for sure.  Walking into the Mobay airport and it was so quiet for a Saturday at 2:30.  Usually you are struggling to get through the masses.  So far so good, we are all 11 of us healthy, and this too shall pass.  Pining for warmer times though, that’s for sure.

----------


## Jim-Donna

still going??

----------


## hey_mon

So we are officially into day 8 of self quarantine since returning.  My windows have more nose prints from me these days than the dog or the cat!  All kidding aside, this is a very uncertain time for sure and we will continue to stay inside, only venture into the yard or go for a walk when it gets to be too much.  When we see someone coming towards us we cross the street so as to avoid any contact.  Have been working from home for the past week as our whole office has been sent home, thankful I am still be working and saving for next years island adventure.  This year was fun but 11 people under one roof is an interesting experiment in human dynamics for sure.  Marblue was lovely, love the location and the rooms, and it prices out well.  Seaside villa was very nice as well.  Cannot complain about anywhere we have stayed in Treasure Beach, thats for sure.  Never did see Kory when we were by Sunset, only Janette a few times.  It seemed pretty quiet there, and people were saying it was a quiet year overall this year.  Hope things can return to normal soon.  I know this will take a while to get over and the implications will be felt for much longer.  Speaking of, what will happen with your youngest sons wedding this April Johng?  Has it been postponed?  And your anniversary trip to New Orleans Rumghoul?  Will you chance it in May?  I know they have a really good music festival down there as we did the Beale Street music festival the year I turned 50, but I feel like that will all be cancelled this year.  2020 is really turning out to be a year to remember, and not in a good way.  Heres hoping you guys are doing okay, staying put, and this will be a bad memory and we can move forward with our lives.

----------


## Rumghoul

Hey_mon (I got it right!!) - Glad you had a good time (hopefully all 11 are still talking, that can take a toll on some people) and even more glad that you are home safe and sound (even though you are seeing more of your home than you wish at this crazy time).  Things were very quiet in TB when we were there in February as well.  People who live there now are very worried about the future as everybody has cancelled and they will have nothing coming in.  It is a great community and they will pull together to take care of each other.  Michigan has just issued a 3 week shut down starting at midnight tonight - my husband and I will be able to continue working in the office as we are essential to keeping the business afloat - plus there isn't anyone else left in our building right now.  We are not cancelling New Orleans but it doesn't look good - will wait and see how everything plays out.  We were in Arizona a week ago - came home last Friday.  Easy to keep distance apart on plane as there were only about 30 people on flights.  Airports bars/restaurants were open - keeping people seated a distance away from each other.  Was also wondering about Johng's sons wedding - have read so many stories about cancelled weddings, what a shame.  All that planning time, money, excitement to be cut out with nothing.  I agree 2020 will be a year to remember but not in a good way.  It is like a bad dream you cannot wake up from.
I did book Villa Du soleil for next year so I have that to look forward to, and spring is coming - we went for a couple walks  yesterday, then it snowed last night.
STAY SAFE!!

----------


## johng

Greetings hey_mon and Rumghoul, glad to hear you are doing well. You are doing the right thing with the self quarantine especially after spending 2 weeks on holiday with 10 others. I'm not big on going away with other than my wife and self and honestly really preferred traveling alone but I give credit to you for drafting your travel team and sharing an awesome destination. Unfortunately my son's wedding has been cancelled. We are still waiting to see what happens with the airfare and all. So far Lufthansa hasn't cancelled the April 22 flights so we're not sure whether we can get refunds or credit for future travel but it's an expensive pill to swallow in any event. Things here in CT are fairly stable with 327 cases and 8 deaths as of today. My son and Fiance have both been laid off, my older son is working from home and his wife is going in. Today my wife went to work but it's day to day, and I am working from home so it could be better but it could be worse. Retail stores are operating under reduced hours and grocery stores are open but are lacking essential goods, toilet paper, towel paper and certain produce. We are trying to maintain safe health practices but it is uncertain how things here will continue. Obviously the health concerns far out weigh the financial ramifications and we're trying our best to stay optimistic and strong so we'll see what happens. 

hey_mon don't forget to post the photos of your full moon skinny dipping shenanigans. By the looks of it you run with some pretty tough wingers!!! HaHaHa!! To you and everybody else wishing you all the best of health and happiness. And best regards to our many Jamaican friends too!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Johng - hang in there, we are all in this together.  I just looked on Lufthansa - it looks like you can rebook to any destination by August, for travel by the end of the year.  I am surprised they are not extending that out until end of next year - maybe they will as this goes on.

----------


## johng

Hey Rumghoul, thanks for your thoughts. Yes until the end of the year doesn't give much time especially since there is no certainty as to how long the pandemic will last. I do hope that Lufthansa re-evaluates it's current policy in consideration of the circumstances???

----------


## johng

hey_mon, how are you and your teammates doing after the self imposed quarantine? I do hope you all are healthy?? Things here in CT getting worse by the day as they are talking about shutting down NY, NJ, and CT but have backed off that for now?? NYC is really bad!! (75 miles south of here). Nobody wants NY cars in their states!! Who knows what's next?? How is Canada doing especially out west?? So far, and I thank the Lord everyday, my family and I are healthy. Wishing you all the best and don't forget to tell everybody how much you love them!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Johng - I keep reading about the East Coast.  Hang in there - hopefully you get through the worst of it soon.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, things out here in the East are pretty scary although many more people are staying at home and out the fray. I find it mind boggling that there are still 9 US states without any stay at home orders. I have noticed that things out in Michigan are getting pretty bad too?? hey-mon what's going on in Winnipeg? Everybody OK?? Stay at home everybody!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Yep Michigan is getting hit - especially Detroit and the more populated areas.  Our town isn't too bad - yet.  It really doesn't seem that people get it as there still seems to be a lot of traffic out and about.   My husband and I have our own business which we are trying to keep afloat, so we go to the office for a little every day - there is only one other person in our building most days.  hey-mon - all ok???

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, yes I have heard that Detroit is being pretty hard hit and it seems that is true in many highly populated cities and states. I find it mind boggling that there are still several US states without stay at home mandates. Glad to hear that the numbers are low in your town but sorry to hear that you are battling to stay in business. Be safe when going out as I am sure that you are. I bet that the last thing on your mind while drinking Red Stripes in the shade of Treasure Beach was being back home in the US and facing this!! I'm not getting a good feeling about hey_mon being MIA and hope that she and family are OK!!

----------


## hey_mon

Sorry guys, all are doing well after our 14 day quarantine!  Nobody sick, just kind of sick of staying in, but our numbers here in Manitoba, and our city of Winnipeg, are so good it really is incentive to stay put.  Our government has declared a state of emergency, so Things are quite different here.  Grocery stores allow a set number of people in at a time and keeping the set distance from anyone is expected.  Our malls and many businesses have closed for a 30 day period, possibly open in a couple of weeks I think, depending on the numbers here.  So basically work from home if possible, which I am.  Normally I am a collections manager at a credit union, so now moving to more of a default role and trying to assist our members with finances, deferring pmts, working on financial strategies to assist.  Only essential services are operating right now so a lot of Canadians are on reduced incomes, but our government has just sent out the first wave of relief payments, so we will see.  Manitoba had at last count 224 cases with 172 in our city of Winnipeg.  Our population is approximately  750k so that’s pretty good.  No one is going anywhere unless by necessity.  It’s a different world these days, but here’s hoping it tips back to a new or al, and we learn from it.  Glad to hear you guys are healthy, hope things stay afloat business wise for you guys Rumghoul.  You hear about all of the things the government is promising to assist but until you have to try to qualify no one really knows.  What strange days we are in.....our Easter dinner is usually a dozen or so people for dinner at our home but this year all families are staying put and I am preparing for the 4 of us only.  Still got a ham, doing up the meatballs, perogies, scalloped potatoes, asparagus, and all the fixings.  I think we will be eating it for days but it is my most favourite  dinner so .  Happy Easter to you and your families, here’s hoping that all stay healthy and enjoy this time with your families.

----------


## Rumghoul

Glad to hear everyone is ok hey_mon!!!  Your Easter dinner sounds wonderful - I am going to attempt a quiche for Easter brunch for the two of us.  Our first wave of government payments should be out soon.  We should be ok - since we can't travel we aren't spending anything anyway.  Stay safe everyone!  Hoppy Easter.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, hey_mon and all the great people who may read this. It is my ultimate hope that everybody is healthy and safe. Here on the Right Coast things are leveling off but the amount of ignorance of those not following common sense is troubling. Many people out and about without face masks or social distancing is alarming. It seems that people believe it's safe to resume life as usual yet the virus is still hospitalizing and killing hundreds by the day. Rumghoul I see the call has been made to "Liberate Michigan"!! hey_mon what's going on in Winnipeg and Canada as a whole (I know really sucks without the NHL Playoffs!!).  I'm staying quarantined at home with my family and "Knock on wood" we're all OK. I haven't heard much from friends in JA but I'm hoping that things are survivable!! God Bless Everybody!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Yes - people of Michigan had enough not so much that the stay at home order was extended, but they really doubled down on a few things - like landscaping people cannot work (tons of small businesses out of work - plus older people cannot have their grass cut), you cannot go out in a boat with a motor (a lot of people fish in the great lakes for food) and several other things.  Most people feel our governor is trying to get attention to become VP and not really caring about the people of the state.  We are fine though.  Glad you are too!  I keep in touch with a few friends in Treasure Beach - they are all good so far.
On another note - if anyone watches the voice (I never have, but I have started this season), a friend of ours - Todd Michael Hall - is on it.  He is on tonight in some battle where the public votes so if you are interested tune in!  Stay safe everyone!!!!

----------


## hey_mon

Hey guys, gals, and all lovers of treasure beach!  Always good to hear everyone is healthy!  Still doing the social distancing, self isolating up here.  That’s really unfortunate Rumghoul about the restrictions on grass cutting and fishing.  I think this is such an unknown thing and everyone is flying by the seat of their pants, some things make sense, some not even close.  And then politics comes into play, and well, all common sense leaves the room.  At least we can escape it each year for a few weeks, and play in the sea and laze in the sun and drink too much rum and beer!  Our numbers in Manitoba are very good and the premier will be making an announcement this week coming where I believe they will be relaxing some restrictions.  I will remain cautious, believe I will be working from home for a few weeks yet, so I can go out in the yard at lunch and get some good old vitamin D.  Spent the last couple of days getting the yard raked, leaves cleaned up and tomorrow is patio furniture wiping down and yard set up.  Boy oh boy are we missing our hockey.  This is my favourite time of year for so many obvious reasons, but playoffs are always the hilite.  Saturday nights seem flat without a good game to watch.  We officially lost our beloved Byfuglien, and that’s a big hit for the Jets, and the fans, as he has been a fan favourite since he came here.  Watching him haul two guys out of a fight by the jersey and skate away is legendary around here.  Oh well, wait and see how the NHL is going to handle things.  Have also been checking in with some friends in Treasure Beach as well as Negril, and all is well so that’s good news.  Take care guys, stay safe and healthy.  SNL is doing another episode from home tonight Johng, enjoyed the last one.  Cheers!

----------


## Rumghoul

The silly restrictions in Michigan have been loosened a bit, stay at home extended to May 15 (with talk of extending further).  The weather is making a nice turn-around so we have also been able to be outside - get some vit D and fresh air!!  I hear ya on the hockey - I grew up in Detroit.  Hockey Night in Canada was huge in our house!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Just checking in to make sure everyone is safe.  We are fine - first Covid, then major flooding (two dams broke not too far from us - luckily we did not get any of the water, but many people lost their homes), now the heat.  All is good as we are safe and healthy.  Worried about our February trip - who knows what will happen by then, but we have the place booked, have not looked at getting airline tickets yet (not excited about flying any time soon).  We are taking a few road trips this year - have not been to the UP in Michigan for years, so rented an isolated cabin.  Also thinking of heading to the smokey mountains in September - again, driving and renting a cabin.  Not sure I am liking the new normal, but it is what it is - hope everyone is ok!!!

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Rumghoul, how are you guys keeping.  Have things settled down virus wise in your state?  Our province blew up in the fall and we have been in full lockdown, but all of us have stayed healthy so can’t complain.  Are you heading south this year?  I am hearing zero cases of covid in treasure beach so that is great news!  Johng, all good with your family as well?  Seems weird not planning for a trip this year, but we kind of planned on skipping this year as we redid our roof at home, bumped up some insulation and did some overall Reno’s, so knew we were directing funds elsewhere.  We couldn’t have picked a better year to skip I guess....do find myself pouring through pics and and yearning for some warm sun and sea smells!

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - great to hear from you - have been thinking of you.  Also glad to hear you have all stayed healthy!!  We have stayed healthy also.  Our state has eased some restrictions and there is talk about opening restaurants in the next month or so - we will see.  I have been happy to see many places are starting to embrace winter and making outdoor spaces with firepits and just being creative.  We spent 2020 traveling around Michigan and have plans to do so again in 2021.  Treasure Beach has to wait another year for us also - you did pick the right year to skip for sure.  They have not had any cases and times are very tough for them but at the same time I am not sure they want tourists coming in right now.  I have talked with a few friends in Treasure Beach and when I told them we decided to push our trip back a year not one of them has said we should reconsider and come.  It makes me very sad not to be looking forward to our February trip but photos and great memories will have to do this  year.

----------


## hey_mon

Yes, pictures and memories have to suffice for this year.  Will make the next trip down that much sweeter for sure!  We spend summers at our cabin just an hour north of where we live so every weekend from mid May to mid October this year as the weather was great.  We don’t venture up in the winter even though it is a four season.  Got used to staying in the city as all of our kids played hockey so never the time to spend at the cabin, only the hockey rink.  Now that they are older and only play beer league we could, but the break is nice to hunker down at home for the winter.  Not really much of a winter person, more of a let’s take off to jamaica person!!!  Have you been watching any of the world Junior hockey?  We have just beat the Russians so tomorrow night it’s either the Finns or Team USA!  I love watching this age, they play with such passion, and with no NHL up to now it has filled a great void.  You had mentioned that you were thinking of renting a cabin in the Smokey mountains?  Where abouts, and when?  What state would that be in, Tennessee?  My travel through the states has been limited to the Dakotas, Minnesota and Tennessee.  Did the Beale Street Music Festival with 4 girlfriends for my 50th.  We stayed  for 10 days, did the festival, did Beale Street, shopped, ate, drank, and had a blast.  My 60th is coming up this May but can’t even think about where or what I could do for that.  Will we even be travelling.......I kind of doubt it.  Our eldest son lives in Vancouver in BC so maybe go out there for a week.  Who knows, such a crazy world we are living in these days.  Glad to hear you guys have stayed healthy!  Keep in touch, always nice to hear from you.  I know this is a Jamaican forum but feel free to pop up some Smokey mountain pics or other travels through Michigan.  That’s a fairly close drive for us, have a sister in law in Sault Ste. Marie Ontario, so just over the border from there!  Take care, stay healthy.

----------


## Rumghoul

We ended up cancelling our Smokey Mtn trip too - we were going to stay in the smokeys in North Carolina, then hit Asheville for a few days before coming home.  For that trip we originally were going to go to Sardinia Italy, that got cancelled so we looked at North Carolina, that got cancelled so we went to Frankfurt Michigan - still had a great time.  Once you can get into Michigan (I think borders are still closed both ways but not sure) you should visit the UP - we hiked the pictured rocks this summer and had a great time.  I have not been to the UP in so long - we are going back this summer.  Although if you have a cabin close to home that is a nice option.  I have never been a winter person either, but I really like snowshoeing.  I think if we had winter here I might like it more because I could do something outside (I don't ski - never liked that - could be the heights I don't like).  Here is a picture of pictured rock hike - we did the long hike (I think it was 7 or 8 miles) but the views were worth every step!  Stay safe and keep in touch!

----------


## Rumghoul

I have my JA hat on so it could be relevant to the JA site lol

----------


## johng

Although I don't bother with negril.com anymore as a result of it's encouragement to travel to JA during the pandemic, commercial content and the way many members have been treated disrespectfully I couldn't pass on the Rumghoul and hey_mon comments.

 I have so far made it through the pandemic in good health, and family too. Glad to hear you both are doing well although I do hope that hey_mon can sleep again after the 2-0 butt whupping the US Juniors laid on the Canadian Lads. Regardless of the score you gotta admit that the hockey was far more entertaining than recent NHL games. 

Rumghoul despite your numerous changes in travel plans I applaud your decision not traveling to Jamaica, you too hey_mon, during these dangerous days of Covid. Unfortunately many foreigners, mostly Americans, have not heeded the advice of both the Jamaican and American governments not to travel at this time due to the emergency. As such it has stretched the medical capacities to the limit.

Wishing you all the best and hope that before too long it will be safe again to return to the roots rock vibrations of Treasure Beach!

----------


## Rumghoul

Hey johng - good to hear from you!!!  Glad you and family are doing ok so far.  We will be embracing Michigan again this year - wherever you live your state can surprise you at how much it has to offer.

I rebooked Villa Du soleil for February - 2022  Soon come mon

----------


## hey_mon

Rumghoul that photo is spectacular!!  It looks breathtaking, I guess literally as well as figuratively after an 8 mile hike.  It really was a year to take in some of the countryside at home and will continue for the next year I think.  Sounds like you guys did it up right this past year!  I cannot see crossing any borders at this time, even within our own country.  Our eldest been on the west coast through out this and is really feeling the effects of missing his family, have cancelled that flight three times now, but travel is not wise and we are having a heck of a time getting our numbers back down.  I leave more nose prints on the windows these days than the pets...lol.  I can’t see going too far, but have crossed fingers for 2022 as well Rumghoul, and with any luck maybe retire that year in January and pack our bags for a nice 60-90 day stay on the island.  Would love to have a better look around, and see some of the mountainside that we only ever seem to drive through but never stay at.  Fingers crossed!  

And alas John’s, our juniors did not fare well that game!!  At least we kept the cup on our continent!!!  And yes, nothing better than watching the junior tournament over the holidays.  I love the speed and passion that they play with, and see the teams gain strength and become more cohesive every game.  It is truly on of my favourite parts of the holidays!  Maybe next year!

Stay safe and healthy, and as long as we have on a Jamaican hat or a red stripe in hand we can keep it Jamaican on here and still share pics of our hi jinx over the next year, till it’s toes in the sand and that sweet Caribbean Sea in the background!

----------


## Nilero

> We ended up cancelling our Smokey Mtn trip too - we were going to stay in the smokeys in North Carolina, then hit Asheville for a few days before coming home.  For that trip we originally were going to go to Sardinia Italy, that got cancelled so we looked at North Carolina, that got cancelled so we went to Frankfurt Michigan - still had a great time.  Once you can get into Michigan (I think borders are still closed both ways but not sure) you should visit the UP - we hiked the pictured rocks this summer and had a great time.  I have not been to the UP in so long - we are going back this summer.  Although if you have a cabin close to home that is a nice option.  I have never been a winter person either, but I really like snowshoeing.  I think if we had winter here I might like it more because I could do something outside (I don't ski - never liked that - could be the heights I don't like).  Here is a picture of pictured rock hike - we did the long hike (I think it was 7 or 8 miles) but the views were worth every step!  Stay safe and keep in touch!Attachment 55489


Nice picture, please stay safe. Lets hope all of this world health crisis will finish soon

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Rumghoul!  This would be the time you would make the trek to Treasure Beach!  Are you there, going, waiting out this mess we are still in?  We had a couple of places booked but ended up bumping to 2023 as our two airlines cancelled direct flights fromWinnipeg and it just didn’t seem like a good idea.  We can travel as we chose to vaccinate, but wasn’t feeling right about it. I am still working and worry if one of us tested positive on the way back then it’s quarantine for 5 days with no movement.  We have booked a week out to Vancouver and Vancouver island In may for a bit of a get away, staying inCanada for now.  Hope all is well with you. 

Johng you must be suffering double withdrawal with no island treks and no pics to live vicariously through! Can you believe we are still in this crazy time?  I remember when we came home on March 12, 2020 and it was only the beginning, yet here we are almost two years later.  Hope all is well with you and your family.  Did you son get  married?  That wedding was supposed to take place inEurope if I remember correctly.  Our Junior hockey over the holidays ended before it began, but kind of saw that coming.  So heartbreaking for those players.  Can’t really get into the Olympic Games this year, and so over the winter.  We have so much snow up here we are running out of places to put it?  If it’s a four letter word that starts with s then I am more into sand than snow for sure!

Hope you are both well, looking forward to getting back down south next year as we will be scouting a long stay place as I will be retiring May 2023, and plan to try out a 90 day stay so will see what we can scope out!

Take care and drop a line.  Maybe drop a line or story of a memorable moment spent in Jamaica!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, glad to hear that you are keeping well! Things here in the Northeast US are OK, luckily I've avoided Covid, knock on wood!! Winter hasn't been too too bad yesterday was in the 60's today two inches of snow. Go figure!!

Spoke with my Brother Sonny in Portland this morning and he said that Covid hasn't been an issue in the mountains but Kingston is still suffering. He refuses to get the shot, doesn't trust the government like most Jamaicans!!! He wants me to come down to visit but right now isn't the right time. I checked airfares yesterday from NYC to KIN and MBJ and are more expensive than I would have imagined, but what do I know??

Your 90 day stay plan is ambitious but God Bless You!! My suggestion would be break it into one week to 10 days in several different locations. Use rental cars every so often combined with Knutsford's to get to your spots. My suggestions would be fly into MoBay and travel east to Runaway Bay and or Ocho Rios. Check out Turtle Beach Towers in Ochie. Continue on to Oracabessa and Strawberry Fields. Further east to Port Antonio and Boston Beach. Then backtrack to Buff Bay and venture up into The Blue Mountains via the B1 up to Holywell Park at the top of Hardware Gap. Continue down the mountain to Strawberry Hill and then into Kingston. From Kingston head west on the A2 or with Knutsford's to Treasure Beach. You probably want to continue on to Negril as well and then back to MoBay having done a complete loop of the island. With the availability of AirBnB you should be able to find digs that fit your pocketbook!!

I'm envious of your trip to Vancouver and the Island!! One of my favorite places in Canada!! it was my go to place to scout and recruit players!! Nothing against Manitoba or anything but I really liked the Western kids!! My perfect world would be a place on Vancouver Island for the summer and a Cool Runnings spot in JA for winters!!

Have fun,
John

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon/johng - so glad to hear from both of you!  We have not left the US but have at least started traveling within the US again.  As we have our own business we just cannot afford to get stuck out of the country by a positive test.  Someone I know just got back from Ireland - they put off trip 2 years - ended up spending an extra 9 days because first she tested positive, then husband tested positive so they could not get a flight back to the US - they are hoping their insurance will cover some of the cost - the hotel was over $350 a night and cheapest they could find as it is high season there.  Anyway - we are missing Treasure Beach - keep in contact with friends there.  Have perfected a passable jerk chicken and my rice and peas are up there with the best of them!  Winter was not too bad without going somewhere warm - headed to northern Michigan several weekends and did some nice snowshoeing.

We have wanted to go to Vancouver Island (love Vancouver) but again - staying in the US so we have booked a trip to Seattle in September - 4 nights near Mt. Rainier and a few in the city.  We just got back from New Orleans (celebrated our 40th anniversary),  So things are good with us - don't believe either of us have had covid but who knows.  We are vaxed and boosted.  Summer is coming so it will be nice to get fresh air and open the windows for a fdw months.

Johng - that itinerary sounds wonderful - I am too chicken to drive a car in JA though and rely on drivers so it can get expensive.  We do want to get to the Blue Mountains one of these days.

Glad to hear from both of you and glad everyone is ok!

----------


## johng

Greetings Rumghoul,
So happy to hear that you are well and healthy.!!It is way past too bad that Covid has caused so much hardship to the entire world!! Who would have ever thought that such an illness could disrupt everybody's way of life. It's impact on Jamaica as well as other countries reliance on tourism is truly a shame not to mention the deaths and those whose health has been negatively effected. Personally speaking I pray to my Lord for peace and good health for all of us!!

It is unfortunate that you have been unable to return to Jamaica and TB for such a long while!! Me too. I haven't flown on a plane for over 3 years now and don't see it happening any time in the near future. It's a shame because I am certain that being in JA without the influx of mass tourism is probably like old times laid back. Negril Beach is most likely much easier to navigate as a result too.

As I said to hey_mon Vancouver, BC and Island are my favorite Canadian destination. Calgary and Banff close behind. I find the Canadians to be very good people!! Seem to have a different outlook on life than us below the border!!

In any event I hope that you have had an opportunity to spend time in your favorite Michigan locations!! I lived and played hockey in Grand Rapids one season which was interesting and not far from Detroit.

Stay safe and healthy and maybe one day we can hoist a glass of rum together in JA!!

----------


## johng

Rumghoul,
Forgot to mention, renting and driving a car in Jamaica I have found to be much easier than many suggest. Years ago when the rental cars were old and beat up and with standard transmissions that was a challenge but today's vehicles are newer with automatic tranny's and air conditioning is way easier to navigate. Yes there are dangers involved and yes most important that your credit card will cover full insurances but if you rent from a reputable company, drive carefully and completely sober then for me I think renting a car is the way to go!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Johng - I thought I responded - must have closed out before I posted reply.  Anyway, we are still exploring Michigan.  Funny you mention Grand Rapids - we have not been there in a couple years and are going for a weekend the end of the month.  My husband and I love craft beer and breweries so it is a good destination for us lol.  We still have not made plans to leave the US - I just don't trust that testing won't be started again in fall if/when things heat back up.  We have our own business - just the two of us - so we really cannot be stranded anywhere for any length of time.  But - if the worst that happens to us through the pandemic is we can't travel as much, so be it.  Too many have lost so much - including too many lives.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul,
Glad to hear that you and your husband are well!! Understand your situation but it's too bad that you can't sneak a few days to recharge your batteries in TB. I am in a somewhat similar situation so I get it!! There is so much for me to still discover within a few hundred miles of where i live. Jamaica is always on my mind and I can't wait to return sometime soon!! All the best and enjoy your summer!! Regards, John

----------


## sunchaser

> Greetings Rumghoul,
> So happy to hear that you are well and healthy.!!It is way past too bad that Covid has caused so much hardship to the entire world!! Who would have ever thought that such an illness could disrupt everybody's way of life. It's impact on Jamaica as well as other countries reliance on tourism is truly a shame not to mention the deaths and those whose health has been negatively effected. Personally speaking I pray to my Lord for peace and good health for all of us!!
> 
> It is unfortunate that you have been unable to return to Jamaica and TB for such a long while!! Me too. I haven't flown on a plane for over 3 years now and don't see it happening any time in the near future. It's a shame because I am certain that being in JA without the influx of mass tourism is probably like old times laid back. Negril Beach is most likely much easier to navigate as a result too.
> 
> As I said to hey_mon Vancouver, BC and Island are my favorite Canadian destination. Calgary and Banff close behind. I find the Canadians to be very good people!! Seem to have a different outlook on life than us below the border!!
> 
> In any event I hope that you have had an opportunity to spend time in your favorite Michigan locations!! I lived and played hockey in Grand Rapids one season which was interesting and not far from Detroit.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy and maybe one day we can hoist a glass of rum together in JA!!


How nice to hear of your appreciation of Vancouver Island as we also liked it so much ( after living in The Vancouver area for so many years) that we retired here on the North Island in Campbell River last year! A good 3 hour drive from Victoria and a beautiful area for those who love the outdoors!  Were planning on our long-delayed return to Treasure Beach in April 2023 and hope that everyone else who loves the  most  special part of Jamaica can return and enjoy. Wishing you all health and safe travels wherever you may roam.

----------


## johng

Hi sunchaser,
I was a former college hockey coach and used to recruit the BCJHL both on the Island and the mainland. Driving and taking the ferries was very cool. You are so lucky to be living where you do!!!
Have you ever checked out Sunset Resort and Villas in Treasure Beach? Many Canadians stay there. Kory South, an American guy and his Jamaican wife run the place. It's a hotel a couple doors down from Jakes but far less expensive. Their restaurant features fresh seafood and offers a great breakfast included in the room rate. They also offer a couple units will full kitchens so it has a lot of options to choose from.
Hopefully Treasure Beach recovers from the loss of tourism due to Covid over the past couple of years!! Have fun!!

----------


## Odinson

Treasure Beach and Vancouver Island! Two of my favorite places in the world. We stayed once on Treasure Beach in a huge home with a pool. rooftop deck and outside shower- it was designed by Sally Henzell and has a nice dome on top of the master bedroom - you can usually pick it out from a shoreline view with that feature. Its webpage used to be www.treasurebeach.com but it doesn't look active anymore. Right next to the fisherman's beach, very nice for the best fish and lobster.
Not much info on the VIsland home we rented but it had huge picture windows through which we watched the whales spouting off every day. Great hiking and huuuge slugs!

----------


## johng

Odinson,
I'm not familiar with the property you mention but Sally and the Henzell family have fingerprints on all things Treasure Beach. Jason runs Jack Sprat's among other things. Perry Henzell was as we all know the Director and writer of "The Harder They Come"!! and it's sequel "No Place Like Home" a couple years later. They have been established there for a long long time!!

----------


## Odinson

> Odinson,
> I'm not familiar with the property you mention but Sally and the Henzell family have fingerprints on all things Treasure Beach. Jason runs Jack Sprat's among other things. Perry Henzell was as we all know the Director and writer of "The Harder They Come"!! and it's sequel "No Place Like Home" a couple years later. They have been established there for a long long time!!


Found it - The Buccaneer! It was a cool property. There were two graves in the concrete by the pool. The old caretaker explained they were his parents who had been granted the land after slavery. The land was passed down to him and with no heirs, he sold it to the (then) present owner with rights to live and work for the property until he died. He was pretty old - I took over the pool duties while there as he was struggling a bit. Saw my first mongoose there!
We were there when Portia took over as PM in 2012 - one of the caretakers got pretty angry when the vuvuzelas started to blow - that's how he found out he lost his public sector job as a rubbish collector - government changed from JLP to PNP and he was JLP.

----------

